# Wiring the boat to charge six 12v batteries.



## Dowclan (May 23, 2010)

New boat and I need some advice. As received, the boat doesn't have any permanent wiring. The previous owner lugged the batteries back to the garage to keep them charged. I'd like some advice/directions for wiring the boat, to include switch panels, fuses, etc. Also, how should/can I wire the boat to charge six 12v batteries with one battery charger? Here's some background; I have a 14' JB with 3-TM (1-bow, 2-stern), 1-fish finder, and lights (also need a 12v cigarette lighter outlet). I'd like to keep the batteries in the boat. I'm figuring on connecting the batteries in paralell to get the most run time. In addition, what size battery charger should I buy to charge all 6-batteries at one time?

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## fish devil (May 23, 2010)

:twisted: I don't think its possible to charge all six batteries in paralell at once in a decent amount of time with ONE charger. Maybe cut it down to three batteries and get a 3 bank charger.


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I don't think its possible to charge all six batteries in paralell at once in a decent amount of time with ONE charger. Maybe cut it down to three batteries and get a 3 bank charger.




Same thing I'm thinking. Maybe get two 3-bank chargers and seperate the batteries into two groups of three, an then charge them. I'm thinking 6 batteries is a lot of weight for a 14 ft'r.


----------



## Dowclan (May 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll admit, that when the previous owner told me to use 2-batteries for each TM, that I thought it was a little excessive in the weight department! Maybe I'll start with 1-battery (ea) and see how that works out.

Still need help with the wiring. Although through researching thiis site I'm getting some ideas.


----------



## Rat (May 23, 2010)

All you need is this:
Schumacker Multi battery charger

It will charge 6 12 volt batteries @ 10 amps, or anything less than 72 Volts total. We use one for our small shop fork lift when its onboard charger died. 

Read all about batteries and how to wire them here:
Battery Wiring Info
Even though this is from an RV Forum, a battery is a battery. This link opens in a Word Document. It is from rvforum.net.


----------



## clarkbre (May 24, 2010)

Just a dumb question but i'll throw it out there:

Why do you need 3 TM's on your 14' boat? Most boats I have seen run only 1 and get around absolutely fine. Two motors are usually on die hard fishing rigs.

If you eliminated one or two TM's you could most likely cut your battery amount in half.


----------



## redbug (May 24, 2010)

The guys that fish electric only lakes will run 3 motors : 2 in the back like the outboard then the 3rd to steer and fish when they reach the spot. it is very common on some lakes...


----------



## Nevillizer (May 24, 2010)

Wow, thats 300 lbs of batteries!


----------



## russ010 (May 24, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> Wow, thats 300 lbs of batteries!



I have 5 in my 1546... one for each of two trolling motors on the back, and two in the front for my 24v bow mount. Then I have another in the center for all of my accessories... 

5 batteries total weight... 330lbs - and my top speed with just trolling motors is around 4.7-4.8mph


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 24, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Nevillizer said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, thats 300 lbs of batteries!
> ...



Thats pretty fast for all that weight. Wouldnt want to get hit with that thing with all that weight behind it.


----------



## Dowclan (May 24, 2010)

Yep, Troutman called it, the lake near my house (Maryland) is electric motor only. The weight is a concern and I may go with one battery per motor to see how they hold up. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Waterwings (May 24, 2010)

redbug said:


> The guys that fish electric only lakes will run 3 motors : 2 in the back like the outboard then the 3rd to steer and fish when they reach the spot. it is very common on some lakes...




Yep, have seen a few guys around here with 3 tm's on board.


----------



## Macgyver (May 28, 2010)

I used to use a Christie Multi battery charger that would charge up to 10 12 volt batteries at 40 amps. here's a link ..


https://www.christieautomotive.com/products/L1240-MCS10.html


----------



## talltimber (Jun 13, 2010)

I saw two guys one time, on a local small river, with a battery pack that took up most of room between the two bench seats. It looked like something off of a forklift. One motor in back and one in front. It was a little bigger boat I think, maybe a fifteen or sixteen footer.


----------



## Dowclan (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys, it ended up that I didn't purchase this boat. Something about it just didn't feel right. I did buy a 14' Lowe dbl wide jon, semi-vee. I think part of the problem with the other boat I was considering buying was the square bow design. Anyhow, appreciate all the feedback I received on this subject. I now have a new post concerning the electric on this boat!

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Jun 21, 2010)

This doesn't make sense. On a 14' boat the weight of those batteries would mean you could only fish with two guys. Why would you need three trollers? You should keep two of the batteries (one for the troller, one for everything else), a good 12V trolling , and get a gas outboard. Everything would be so much easier.


----------



## longjohn119 (Jul 2, 2010)

HUSKERBOATER said:


> This doesn't make sense. On a 14' boat the weight of those batteries would mean you could only fish with two guys. Why would you need three trollers? You should keep two of the batteries (one for the troller, one for everything else), a good 12V trolling , and get a gas outboard. Everything would be so much easier.



What doesn't make sense is trying to fish with more than 2 people in a little 14 footer. Well at least some serious fishing. Even a 16 footer is uncomfortable with more than 2 people trying to fish out of it. 

Batteries on the other hand don't take up as much room per pound and never stick a treble hook in the back of your head ......


----------



## ScottMD (Jul 2, 2010)

> Batteries on the other hand don't take up as much room per pound and never stick a treble hook in the back of your head ......



AMEN brother!! been there and didn't like it.


----------

